# 150gallon planted Hood & Light question



## rogue909 (Sep 14, 2012)

So I am working on constructing a 150 gallon fresh planted - saltys are too expensive for a college student budget =(
I am currently building the stand, but I wanted to get some opinions on my hood plan atm.

One major question I have for people with large hoods may sound silly, but how do you feed the fish?
Take for example this guy
Aquarium Stands | RateMyFishTank.com
How does one physically reach up and feed the fish in the aquarium? It would seem to me that you would have to remove the whole hood in order to do so...
This would greatly alter my hood plans, mainly cause I am too lazy to do that day to day.

My other question is, when building the hoods I've come to the conclusion that, economically speaking, it would be best for me to build lights in at the same time. I've looked into MHs vs florsecents and come to the rough conclusion that I should go T5HO... (if you have any debates on that - please do, I encourage the information I would get ^_^)
The light I'm thinking about using is 
4-Light Fluorescent Strip Light Fixture-TZR 2 54T5HO MVOLT 1/4 GEB10PS at The Home Depot
I will have to chop it up and overlay them to fit the tank but I think I can manage that part.
Lemme know what you think


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I made my hood to open in front (maint ,feeding).Get 2 separate lights(you don't have to mess with them) and they can be put on timers to ramp up and down ,creating a.m daylight evening cycle.Just an idea and how I do it(180 G in photogallery {75 in gallery has flipper door on top}).


----------



## rogue909 (Sep 14, 2012)

I see the setups, very nice. I like the monstrosity size of your 180g.
How do you feed the 180g? If you dont mind me asking.
As for the lifting of the front. I was told that when installing lights (for the plants) that it is wise to make sure you have a shield in place to prevent water evaporation. So would you have to lift the front of the hood and the shield in order to get in there?

In terms of the lighting - that ballast is designed to have 1 or 2 switches (1/2 on for 1 switch or full on for 2). I'm debating getting 2 of them and wiring them so that 1/2 of one ballast turns on, then the rest of that ballast, then half of the 2nd ballast, and then the rest of the 2nd ballast. Then reversing for sun down. I realize its not as clean as an automatic dimmable, but it should help mimic the sun's movement some, right?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

no cover for evap used by me.I use flip up part of glass cover on back to prevent fish jumping out(works well on fresh180/wrasses have still jumped out of 75 with same).I love the 180(my fourth 6' tank).It has dual mega overflows and my sump filter is in basement(nice quiet tank).If your ballast are mounted to light consider fan for hood to remove heat.All my lights are on timers(as you described) none are "dimmable".Small doors/or access wil be trouble(getting lights out/in ,and deco like big rocks or wood ,and maintenance).Having good access is worth working out ahead of time instead of while you have complete set up and want to do things.3 cabinet type doors(on hinges)open above my 180 so feeding is easy(as is catching sword fry)The 75 has "blum" flipper(door goes up like one piece garagedoor).They are awesome and expensive($75-100 each X2).LEE VALLEY a carpenters furniture/tool accessory site has them.


----------



## rogue909 (Sep 14, 2012)

I was thinking about building something like this...
<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2199s88" target="_blank"><img src="http://i49.tinypic.com/2199s88.png" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
where the top brown part owuld be the hood, suspended over the tank by the 2 posts in the back, they would be anchored to the actual stand for support.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

that would work well.You could even use a "curtain" to keep light in and always have good access.Nice idea!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I like your design. It almost looks like a saltwater setup with the suspended hood. Also, I like the curtain idea coral!

I think something like this would also be cool.







\

I just noticed I post A LOT of pictures on this forum. I apologize if that makes people mad. Feel free to delete my posts or ask me to delete them. I certainly will. But this is sort of the idea I was getting from your picture, only this one is supported by chains and the ceiling obviously. I like your idea as well.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol we all like pictures.

If you don't want to suspend the hood you can put doors on the front. Mine has 3 doors with gives it easy access to feed or to change water. When I have to mess with the lights, the front half folds over the back half.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

susankat said:


> Lol we all like pictures.
> 
> If you don't want to suspend the hood you can put doors on the front. Mine has 3 doors with gives it easy access to feed or to change water. When I have to mess with the lights, the front half folds over the back half.


I agree with the door system as well! Any way to keep maintenance less of a hassle is fine by me. Making it easier to work on your tank is essential. You will have a better upkeep schedule.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can see the doors in this pic. It was taken the day of delivery.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

susankat said:


> You can see the doors in this pic. It was taken the day of delivery.


I like that! One day I will have a saltwater in the same format. My tank bucket-list is so large. I want a saltwater one day. I want an aggressive cichlid tank one day. I want a stingray tank one day. Goodness, all my brain sees is $$$$$$


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL, that tank is a 220, was planted for a couple of years and now its a cichlid tank, which needs a lot more rock. I plan on doing a salt tank very soon out of a 40 gal breeder. Lots of tanks to work wiht as I am running 42 tanks and still have 21 more tanks to set up.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

susankat said:


> LOL, that tank is a 220, was planted for a couple of years and now its a cichlid tank, which needs a lot more rock. I plan on doing a salt tank very soon out of a 40 gal breeder. Lots of tanks to work wiht as I am running 42 tanks and still have 21 more tanks to set up.


*J/D*


----------

